# OpenOffice en multisession ?



## platinum (2 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

 j'ai une question un peu idiote. J'ai installé X11 et OpenOffice sur OS 10.3.2. Tout fonctionne nickel a part un infime détail... sur une autre session utilisateur, OpenOffice refuse de démarrer. Je voudrais bien que toutes mes sessions utilisent les mêmes programmes. 

 Les autres sessions sont en mode administrateur, tout comme l'installation initiale. Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## Einbert (4 Juin 2004)

Tout dépand comment tu as installé OpenOffice ... L'as-tu installé dans le dossier _Applications_ standard ? Si oui, as-tu des erreurs particulières quand tu lances OpenOffice avec l'autre session ? Qu'utilises-tu pour lancer OpenOffice ?


++


----------



## saxo (4 Juin 2004)

Si tu regarde dans ton home, il y a un fichier invisible qui s'appelle .sversionrc. Dans celui-ci, il faut modifier la ligne suivante (c'est d'ailleurs la seule ligne du fichier) :

OpenOffice.org 1.0.3=file:///Users/_Ici_il_faut_mettre_le_home_de_l'utilisateur_/Library/Preferences/OpenOffice.org1.0.3 

Ce fichier est à créer et à placer dans le home pour chaque utilisateur

Cela devrait marcher à condition que l'appli OpenOffice.org se trouve dans le répertoire Applications et que tu le lances avec Start OpenOffice.org.


----------



## saxo (1 Juillet 2004)

Bonne nouvelle ! La version 1.1.2 qui vient de sortir supprime ce désagrément (en fait le fichier .sversionrc est toujours là mais OOo se débrouille tout seul pour tout remettre dans l'ordre).

Téléchargeable à l'adresse suivante :

http://macosxrc.services.openoffice...rc/OOo1.1.2_MacOSX_Panther_fr_install.pkg.zip


----------

